
Australian Bureau of Statistics says Census website attacked by overseas hackers - nichodges
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-10/australian-bureau-of-statistics-says-census-website-hacked/7712216
======
seesomesense
The ABS sets up a single site with identity details of every single person in
the country. They are then shocked, amazed and flabbergasted when the site is
attacked.

